# Something wrong with filetrip again



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2010)

I am trying to upload a file and when I hit upload button and select the file, it just says it was completed and to hit complete upload, then it gives me this

*Sorry, the file upload failed, probably due to a time out. Please try using the regular upload form by clicking the link below. Error: 0 - 0 *


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 18, 2010)

O may be wrong, but it think that this forum is for problems with our own website.

Im guessing if you were to move this to the general discussion section, you would get some help. I myself know nothing about filetrip.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> O may be wrong, but it think that this forum is for problems with our own website.
> 
> Im guessing if you were to move this to the general discussion section, you would get some help. I myself know nothing about filetrip.


Last time I posted something about filetrip it ended up getting moved here anyways, so might as well save them trouble of moving it.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh ok. I stand corrected.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2010)

Now I keep getting this at the top of the page >.<
Warning: rename(t/.,f/9767-) [function.rename]: Device or resource busy in /var/www/vhosts/filetrip.net/httpdocs/include/submit.update.post.php on line 333


----------



## Rayder (Feb 19, 2010)

I should probably pay more attention to the Staff's forum section so I would know more about what's going on, even if I couldn't tell you guys what I might learn.  But, being the person I am, I tend to stay out of the politics of forum workings and do my modding on the QT.....almost like a modbot or something, I just handle the reports, or what I catch on my own, and say nothing.   I really need to break myself of my anti-social ways.....it only causes me to be further and further out of the loop. Unfortunately, I seem to be getting worse and not better with my anti-social behavior.

In other words, I know nothing about what's going on with Filetrip or cheats.gbatemp.net, but I suspect it ties in somehow with the massive intermittent slowdowns we've had lately.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2010)

I was able to use filetrip on Google Crome >.> interesting


----------



## The Pink Gato (Feb 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I was able to use filetrip on Google Crome >.> interesting



Ditto. Had the same problem as you. Now becoming a Google Chrome User 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

~i-C-e~


----------



## Rydian (Feb 19, 2010)

Odd, the error message at the top is a server-side error, I wonder why it worked well in chrome.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like we've been having some server-wise issues since yesterday. I'll get Costello to look into it.


----------



## Costello (Feb 19, 2010)

I think I fixed it... I'm not getting any errors or problems now


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I think I fixed it... I'm not getting any errors or problems now


I'll test it out with a random test file to make sure
OK did GBAtemp just crash for anyone or was it just me?
Test file uploaded, although I did shortly delete it afterward, still it worked


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 15, 2010)

OK not related to above - but didn't want to start a new thread.

Is anyone having trouble with Filetrip being 'slow' recently ?? 

Whenever I click on links to files [using Firefox] right @ the top of the page I get lines like


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Warning: file_get_contents(http://www.ishopvideogame.com/?api=filetrip&ftid=2280&models=YToyOntpOjA7czo1OiJBQzAxMSI7aToxO3M6MTA6IjExMDYxNTAwMDMiO30=) [function.file-get-contents]: failed to open stream: Connection timed out in /var/www/vhosts/filetrip.net/httpdocs/file.php  on line 633



I've tried with IE8 and Chrome (portable) and get either 'cannot display webpage' or the same lines above, so I know it's not a firefox plugin that's causing the problem

Now I've updated my firewall (Comodo v4) and antivirus recently (Avast free) - so it could be one of those that's causing a problem (although I have changed the setting to lower security) - but that doesn't seem to affect it


----------



## Costello (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for letting me know, that's going to be important towards debugging the problem!
i've noticed the problem myself, experiencing slowdowns, but I didn't know where that came from.
I guess I have the answer now. I'll fix it!


----------



## amaro (Aug 15, 2010)

first, I was banned in filetrip, and now my files simply disappeared, what happens?
someone can tell me?


----------



## Costello (Aug 16, 2010)

dude all your comments were complete spam with offensive/sex words! what the heck? 
i thought you were a spambot so i killed your account which also deleted your files...


----------



## monkat (Nov 19, 2010)

jolie said:
			
		

> maybe something wrong with the network



Ok. You have been posting garbage since you registered your acct. Now you're breaking the rules by needlessly bumping an old topic


----------



## HSX (Jan 4, 2011)

Blah, I'm trying to download some files off of Filetrip but it seems to be down. I can't connect to it at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm new here so let me ask, does this happen often?


----------



## haddad (Jan 4, 2011)

This does not happen often, I am also patently waiting for Filetrip to come back up hopefully


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's the thread actually regarding the current down-time
http://gbatemp.net/t272770-filetrip-down-again


----------

